# My step daughter made my day !!



## tom37 (Jul 28, 2010)

A night or two ago my step daughter, soon to be 13. Starts by telling her mom that ya know she will be 13 next month and she sure wants a big giant teenager party. Of course mom tries to steer away from the giant party.

Well 5 or 10 minutes later she says but mom, my friends and I was talkin and we really want Tommy (Me) and Jethro (My cooking partner) to have a big oll BBQ for us. Ok at this point can anyone say (BrownNosser) heheheheheh. Even at that it made me fell pretty freakin awesome that her and her friends want BBQ for the party.

Then I was thinking they probally wanted burgers and dogs and maybe brats. Uh Huuuuuu...... NOPE they want brisket!!!! 

At least these girls have good taste.

I had to tell mom today that its all good, even if there is 25 or 30 kids, and even if the brisket is kinda high that it will be all right. If threre's much left over then I'll just vac pack it and freeze it for later.

B Day is next month, so it will be a day or two but I will post good shots of the Q and also the girls helpin out. About half the time my partner and I act like kids so we will fit right in.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds like a fun time will be had by all! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Always nice when your kids request your BBQ.


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats good she has good taste, my daughter 16 is in Texas with her mom over the summer break and she said shes missing all the good bbq.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 28, 2010)

Ya gotta start em young to appreciate good Q...


----------



## duffman (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL Great Story!!


----------



## rdknb (Jul 28, 2010)

that had to make you feel good on so many levels


----------



## eman (Jul 28, 2010)

That is what being a DAD is all about!!!

any guy w/ a ---- can be a father ,But it takes love to be a DAD!.


----------



## tom37 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes RdKnB, it did and I can't even start to explain how great it makes me feel.

Thanks eman,

Thats one heck of a quote, I'm glad to be able to have kids that feel this way.

My buddy and I always do a fall contest in the city we grew up in, we've been trying to get them to set up a kids-Q. That way some of the kids that are present because of there parents can compete just like mom and dad. There is a all girl team close to us here that won a Q on discovery and then went to new york and took first place there, all on tv by the way. Anyhow, there kids entered our hometown contest two years ago, on there own even without mom's knowing about it until the weekend of the contest. Turns out the kids used there moms old smoker and well, sad to say the moms got smoked by the kids. LMAO right after the awards, moms told the kids they were all grounded LOL. I dont think the grounding held up for very long but it sure was funny.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just a little update, after a trip to sam's I now have 7 whole packers to separate and rub. $1.72 per pound for case wholes and $3.79 for flats. WOW. I left with wholes, in case anyone wondered. :) Picked up hot dogs and bacon for treats. I sneaked two new stainless deep half pans in the cart, oh my who put those in the cart, Oh well better just get them since we are at the check out.LOL

The plan is to put the legs on my charcoal basket about 7 ish fri morning and fire it up for a quick season with the oil and get the meat in by 1 ish and try to get them to foil by 8:00 or 9:00. I plan on running as close to 225 as I can. I would really like these to turn out fall apart tender to the point where I need to slice them at least 1/4 inch thick.

Season is just worcestershire sauce, kosher salt and coarse pepper, plus 1 secret mix. I plan to rotate the meat from top to bottom tomorrow night to make sure they all have a chance in the juice.



















four cut and rubbed, one left and two went to the freezer







I thought I would post these pics to help out a newbie. I know I struggled for a long time cutting flats and points. This one was a good one to show where to cut and what it looks like when you are in the sweet spot.





































If any veterans would like to grab some of the pics and add words to go with them, feel free, I have a hard time to say what I am thinking to tell someone how to do it.

My knives, and my fav knife that I will grab first every time if I can get to it.

























Secret Mix!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











I have about 6 of these, a couple bucks a piece and I wouldn't be caught without one.

And the last pic is a must have for food prep and cooking.







And No I didn't eat all of them tonight. Been working on these since last saterday. But I will have to make another trip to sam's before fri night.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2010)

congrats on this event - it all looks great and good on ya for making that girl YOUR daughter !! Be proud


----------



## tom37 (Aug 18, 2010)

Man I tell ya what, she was 3 years old when I met her mom. So for at least half her life since then she is with us, the other half with her dad and step-mom.

She has said thanks many times since we started planning this, even again tonight at sams.

Then she comes in the kitchen tonight while I am cutting the brisket for like an hour and a half, and says. WOW  Tommy, my dad hasn't even done something this nice or worked so hard getting anything ready for me. Thank You again.

Ya know what,

I had to take a deep breath there for a sec or two, I was at a total loss for words. She's a great kid and I love her to death.

OMG I sure hope the food turns out good. I'm kinda on the spot here LOL.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> Man I tell ya what, she was 3 years old when I met her mom. So for at least half her life since then she is with us, the other half with her dad and step-mom.
> 
> She has said thanks many times since we started planning this, even again tonight at sams.
> 
> ...


Man ya got the tears running here - I have a stepson that is 33 and some days are really good and others are tough, we have a super relationship but sometimes the dad gets in the way. I really know how hard this is and you should be very proud. This stuff does not happen without a ton of love and comittment -


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2010)

Will you guys knock it off!

My keyboard's gettin' wet & I'm not even drooling!

Hoping your teenager party is the best one ever!

Bear


----------



## jbg4208 (Aug 19, 2010)

It is nice to have your BBQ requested. I know exactly how your feel!!. My daughter has been requesting pulled pork for her birthday for the past three years, and she is only 7. So that is what she got. It does make you feel good. Plus all the guest like it to.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 19, 2010)

All the sentimental stuff going on and not even one comment about my secret ingredient.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> All the sentimental stuff going on and not even one comment about my secret ingredient.


I think everybody did like I did----Snicker & no comment, besides the story outweighed everything else by a mile!


----------



## wngsprnt50 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ha!  i think someone at Sam's should really look into those half pans.  last time I was there two of them jumped into my cart too...along with a couple of the big aluminum flat pans.  They got big problems with some of their products!


----------



## meateater (Aug 19, 2010)

I think the party's gonna be a hit! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  What's with the cat food? LOL. I've been reaching for my fillet knives out of the tackle box lately, oh them Rapalas are wicked.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 19, 2010)

HeHe bear I tried !!!!!!

And those pans, ya I know, two of the large size med deep ones came home with me a few days ago. Stash money paid for those tho so the wife didnt complain.

Meateater, I was taking the pics of the knifes and s&p and saw the can of 9 lives sitting there and thought huhhhh, what a funny pic if I said that was my secret ingredient.

Now I have a problem!!!!!!!!!

Just got done moving the meat in the marinade. When I pulled it from the frig I found that the foil I had covering the meat had holes in it. The meat was in a stainless pan with foil covering it. No plastic, maybe thats my mistake. The foil looks like the fender on a old chevy. holes ate thru all over it, almost like battery acid. I have never had this problem. I have often preped the meat and put it in a large foil pan with foil covering it. Sitting here now I wonder if it was the kosher salt. Maybe?

I had to cut and remove any area of meat or fat where the holes were in the foil as a tiny piece of foil was stuck to the meat. I have cleaned the pans lined with plastic wrap and reloaded with the meat then covered with plastic.

Any ideas or possible causes are welcome.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 19, 2010)

My guess is you got a galvanic reaction (two dissimilar metals) that was helped along by the acids in your marinade. Just a guess though.


----------



## deannc (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom, I figured that cat food was a distraction from the secret ingredient! Great thread and I have no doubt it's going to be a special party and one that the daughter will always remember!  Drooling to see more Qview!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> My guess is you got a galvanic reaction (two dissimilar metals) that was helped along by the acids in your marinade. Just a guess though.


JIRod might have it there. I've seen Stainless cause a lot of destruction to other metals. This happened awful fast though, but you had other things contributing.


----------



## rrsteve (Aug 20, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> JIRod might have it there. I've seen Stainless cause a lot of destruction to other metals. This happened awful fast though, but you had other things contributing.


This is really strange. I wonder what Reynolds would have to say about it???


----------



## tom37 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I never even thought about the dissimilar metals. They were in the fridge for about 24 hours, I agree with bear that this was not all that long for a reaction but maybe with the marinade it caused things to speed up a little bit. I have the foil in a plastic bag and will try to take a pic later and post it.

Gotta get the chicken out of the freezer to thaw for tomorrow and make my morning trip to the convince store. Then finish the basket and fire up the drums. I'm adjusting my times now that I have cut the flats and points. Originally I was planning to start the cook right now and run wholes for 20 plus hours, hotbox them and have them ready to serve.

Q view to come as we progress thru the day.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok the day is getting right along here. The drums have had meat on them since about 12 30 and the RF just got loaded about an hour ago. All 5 briskets are on now. I am very happy so far the drums have ran like a dream. The new one even better then the old. I figure that it has something to do to with the lid being different.

I cleaned the paint and rust off the RF and shot it with high temp black and then wiped the FB with cooking oil. In a haste I made a hat for the stack since the weather man was calling for severe weather and high wind. Lucky me, it missed me all together.

Here is some of the Q View.












































OMG I made a major mistake on the location of the thermometers. When I closed the lid the thermo's stabbed into the meat, thats a bad deal right there. I shall try to post later, not sure if I will make it back LOL I ran into some bad bear !!!!!!! Crazy carton jumped right in my cart and then when I got home it jumped in the cooler. Can't waste it. :)  And I may have a couple old friends coming over to chat about old times. I am feeling my age here LOL.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2010)

OMG those Briskets look great !

Keep the pictures coming.

Where did you get the color for that R2D2?

I had to go get my sun glasses to look at it!

That's the same color I used to paint my Shad Darts! (only a Shad fisherman will understand that).

This is really gonna be some shindig!

Bear


----------



## tom37 (Aug 20, 2010)

LOL back for a sec.

I hear ya bear, the paint came from lowes, it is called hi vis pink. Go Figure.

Its the color my step daughter said she wanted so I ran with it. It actually grows on ya man. At least even in a drunken stupor I won't loose my smoker.

P.S. temps are at about 160 across the board in the drums and the RF hasn't been in long enough to even think about a probe. Not sure if you can see it or not but there is a small chunk in the black smoker and its gonna be a snack in a short while.


----------



## deannc (Aug 20, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> I am very happy so far the drums have ran like a dream. The new one even better then the old. I figure that it has something to do to with the lid being different.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 20, 2010)

OK just an update, its rainin like a cow peeing on a flat rock!!!!!   A very flat rock at that.

The drums are still running like a dream but the RF is having a hard time keeping up with the rain. Its a strugle to keep it above 200 but we are there. More pics after bit. I'll get one more good shot before we wrap them.


----------



## meateater (Aug 20, 2010)

Those briskets are the bomb!!!! I'm also liking the triple exhaust on the drum even flow, nice choice.


----------



## caveman (Aug 21, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> All the sentimental stuff going on and not even one comment about my secret ingredient.


Listen.  I was happy about the secret ingredient.  I jumped up & down & ran to my notebook & took very sharp notes.  

This is a great story.  Looking forward to the ending.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok ya all, the lights went out about 9 30 tonight, Not the greatest thing to happen when you have several folks over. But we made it.

The brisket that was in the drum's is now in the hot box. Resting.

And the ones that where in the rf are now wrapped and in the drum.The little tid bits here and there have tasted great. Thank Goodness.

Here is a pic that Jeff may appreciate, LOL my old friend is from Tulsa. I didnt get a shot of the whole trailer but its 38 feet long so I may have needed a wide angle lens to get it all.

This is what he takes to Sturgis every year.

And the pics to follow are the brisket. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













There are two other just like these that have all ready been wrapped but you get the picture.There waiting for a date  in the hot box.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 21, 2010)

Time is kinda hard to come by this morning but here is a couple pics. Got the half of the briskets sliced and panned. There is another pans worth in the freezer chillin, waiting to be sliced.

Spent over an hour making the boinks, got the chicken ready and reloaded both drums, got up to temp and loaded the food again.


----------



## deannc (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh yeah....the drool is on here! That brisket looks delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2010)

Your Qview just keeps getting better!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't think anyones gonna go away hungry, that's for sure. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 21, 2010)

Well I have just a few more here, she had a massive 6 girls show up for the party. As of wed night there was 25 to 35 coming. Not sure what happened but it was a good time anyways.

The chicken looked ok but just didn't have what it takes to be called good.

The B-oinks were labeled as gourmet kid food. LOL

The brisket was fabulous, taste was thru and thru, not to overwhelming but it had a little bite right at the end of each mouthful.

The reaction in my stainless pans was a problem the whole time. I had flats wrapped in foil and set in the stainless pans to rest and where the juices leaked out the foil left a mark in the big pan.

All in All it was a very nice cook, even if the lights went out and it rained alot.







These flats and points ran for about 12 or so hours and then they rested for about 4 hours until they came down to 140 and went in the cold cooler till the sun came up. When I went out this AM I put them in the freezer for 1 hour so that they would slice nicely.


----------



## meateater (Aug 21, 2010)

Everything looks great. I hope ya didn't start singing some B.T.O. on the Karaoke and scared the rest away?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, What a spread!

Maybe I missed it, but what are the little things in the drum with the chicken?

Bear


----------



## tom37 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey meateater, rest assured. No B.T.O here, I sing about as good as I dance, best off to stick to smokin.

You didnt miss it bear, I forgot to mention what they were. When I did the B-Oinks I used 2-1lb packs of bacon and there was about a third of a pound left over. So I just tossed the half slices of bacon in with the chicken. It turned out OMG good, specially if you like it crispy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> Hey meateater, rest assured. No B.T.O here, I sing about as good as I dance, best off to stick to smokin.
> 
> You didnt miss it bear, I forgot to mention what they were. When I did the B-Oinks I used 2-1lb packs of bacon and there was about a third of a pound left over. So I just tossed the half slices of bacon in with the chicken. It turned out OMG good, specially if you like it crispy.


LOL---That's what I thought they were. I thought they looked like a nice thick bacon. I'm tellin' you, I got an eye for Bacon!


----------

